# Whatcom County Riders



## xLouiex (Aug 4, 2012)

Howdy guys! Just checking in to see how many Whatcom County riders we have here. I'm curious if there are any group rides near Bellingham/Burlington (Skagit County).

I'm relatively new to biking and originally hopped on the saddle to lose some weight. Now I've found it a relaxing hobby. Riding 6 to 7 days a week feels awesome, and I'm glad we live in a pretty 'bike friendly' area.

Definitely post up any group rides or meets you know of. It's much appreciated


----------



## cnskate (Nov 8, 2011)

ttp://www.mtbakerbikeclub.org/rides.html

There's a group ride almost every day of the week up here. What kind of ride are you looking for?


----------



## xLouiex (Aug 4, 2012)

cnskate said:


> There's a group ride almost every day of the week up here. What kind of ride are you looking for?


Thanks for the quick reply..I'm relatively new to cycling and currently looking to partake in group rides to stay motivated. I live downtown Bellingham which is pretty centrally located. Looking to ride 30 to 40 miles, or just cruise around. Nothing too intense, but I would like to find a ride that's challenging. 

I just broke my right arm, so I'm on hiatus trying to rehab. Once it heals enough to ride I'll definitely be looking to go on group rides.


----------



## xLouiex (Aug 4, 2012)

PS: Are there any posters in Whatcom county that are good with mechanics of bikes? Willing to pay for an hour of your time; it would be much appreciated.


----------

